# puy du fou - futuroscope



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Anyone got comments on:
Puy du Fou and / or Futuroscope. 
Not many reviews on Google.

Thinking of stopping at Camping St Cyr - Poitiers for a few days in September and visiting these attractions before heading to the Vendee.
Is the site OK? - Great? - Rubbish?

Need to spend first night at Calais, and have been told it is reasonably safe on seafront. Another thread suggests Boulogne. Just need 3 - 4 hours kip before moving on.

Any advice / comments gratefully accepted.

Paul.


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*Futuroscope*

i went to Futuroscope in august 2003, and stayed about 5 mins ,drive away at a small village called dissay , at a municipal site. the site gates are locked at night, but the warden will let you have a key so as to get back into the site after the fireworks at Futuroscope. Futuroscope is great for all ages and you need a whole day, also you are allowed back to you motorhome to eat etc and then go back in. when you enter Futuroscope you can pick up a set of ear phones so as you can hear everything in english.

have a good trip. dave


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pianoman,I was at Futuroscope a couple of years ago and stayed at a nice little Municipal site at Chasseneuil du Poitou,you can walk to Futuroscope from there,Gerry


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I went a couple of years ago but not in a MH.

However, I arrived very early before the park opened and there were a number of MH parked and, to me at least, the looked like they had been parked up over night.

This was in September and the car park did not fill up so I wonder if some off peak flexibility is given to allowing MH's to stay overnight??

j


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pianoman,
We did Futuroscope 4 years ago, and we are going again this year in August. We found it well worth the visit, especially the evening show, which is the reason we are going for a second time. We were there from 10.00 in the morning until 11.00 in the evening, and still didn't see everything.
We are hoping to stay on the carpark over night after the show, we have emailed them to see if we can and are waiting a reply. There were certainly MH's staying overnight last time we went.
We haven't done Puy du Fou yet, but it looks good from the posters we saw last year.
Colin


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Pianoman, we went to Puy de Fou last year and thought it was brilliant  . We went on a club four day rally, during our fortnight's holiday, and camped in a field just outside the grounds. There was another huge field next to us that seemed to be open to any motorhome but not sure whether you had to book or not. Have a look on the Puy de Fou website and see if there's anything there. We spent Thursday and Friday in Parc (bit quieter than at weekend (June)), and then Saturday night at the spectacle - book tickets, take a cushion to sit on and a jacket to keep wind off.
Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Just to agree with others really, well worth a visit, so much to see and do.

The firework display is something not to be missed.

As for camping, well we were there last year, but in our car, walking in though, I noticed there were many motorhomes parked up for a stay, in there own section all together, looked quite secure.

MHS...Rob


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I first went to the Puy de Fou when it just had the Vendeen village. But the superb evening show was already established. I have been many times since and each time they have something new. To call it a theme park does not do it justice.
As for camping ,we just parked up in the area signposted no problem.
I first found about it on the BBC Country file programme years ago.
It was started by a drama student from the area. He was able to support the local economy,fund a local Radio Station and school for equitation amongst other initatives. The horsemanship at the shows is fantastic.As well as the best pyrotechnics ever.
The set pieces at the evening show are reminiscent of pictures in art galleries.
The day performances at the various villages are excellent.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

Try this link, where stopping here for a few days in June on our way to Bordeaux.

http://www.camping-le-futuriste.fr/

Site is pretty close to the parc and you can see the fireworks from the site.

Phil


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for replies.
Looks like we'll be visiting both then.

Not been camping in France before except taking the car to a static in the Vendee.
Going beginning of September; don't fancy wild camping or Aires but don't really want to book.
Will probably ask to stay overnight at the parks if possible. 
Would we need to book at campsites for September or just turn up?

Paul.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Don't expect the evening firework show in September as they are starting to wind down for the winter. Get there early in the morning and get a guide leaflet this will tell what show is on when and where and be prepared to sprint from one show to another. Futurascope is a must do, not just a theme park , more of a fun education


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Mike,
Not forgotten the Fiat Manual. Just been tied up.
I'll be in touch.

Paul.


----------

